# האם מותר לשים עדשות בימי עדן?



## Telavivit25 (18/2/10)

האם מותר לשים עדשות בימי עדן? 
אני רוצה להוריד תעדשות אין לי מים ולא את הקופסא אפשר לשים בכוס עם מי עדן? דחוףףףף רק מניסיונכם האישי!!


----------



## lאביחיl (18/2/10)

אם היו שמים את השכל שלך בציפור 
היא הייתה מתחילה לדבר אנגלית


----------



## אדיר דיר (18/2/10)

ואם בנחליאלי... 
הוא היה בא בקיץ.../tapuzforum/images/Emo6.gif


----------



## lאביחיl (18/2/10)

ואם בעורב.. 
הוא היה מחליף צבע מרוב הבושה../tapuzforum/images/Emo6.gif


----------



## אדיר דיר (18/2/10)

ואם בך? אז מה היה קורה?


----------



## lאביחיl (18/2/10)

דבר יפה אדיר..


----------



## אדיר דיר (18/2/10)

אוקיי...סורי..


----------



## lאביחיl (18/2/10)

מחול..


----------



## הישרדות10 (18/2/10)

חופשי 
רק זהרי בטבעיות לא לשפוך תכוס..


----------



## שיינאלה (18/2/10)

מנסיוני 
אחרי שהעדשה במים כשמכניסים אותה לעין היא מאוד יבשה! אני מרכיבה עדשות רכות


----------



## פרסט קלאס (18/2/10)

אני שם גם במים מהברז...


----------



## שמiר מרnק (18/2/10)

זה אח``כ שורף בעיניים


----------



## פרסט קלאס (18/2/10)

לי לא שורף.


----------



## צעירה ובהירה (18/2/10)

לא מומלץ.זה שורף בעין אח``כ.


----------

